# No OpenCL for AMD 6970M?



## ransagy (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't get GPU-Z to detect OpenCL on my mobile (Clevo) AMD Radeon 6970M.
Geeks3D GPU Caps Viewer shows OpenCL and runs the OpenCL GPU tests fine.
LuxMark also finds the OpenCL GPU support.

I'm running the 11.12 mobility drivers as well as installed the APP SDK 2.6 for good measure.
Just as a point of reference, i got to this after trying another OpenCL app - FLACCL - which failed to run.

I'm just wondering why GPUZ fails to see the OpenCL GPU device and others can.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 6, 2012)

whats the name of the opencl device?

should be something with the gpu codename


----------



## ransagy (Jan 6, 2012)

It just says 'Barts' which is the codename for the GPU, i believe, as you said.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 6, 2012)

gpu-z calls your gpu blackcomb ?

try the attached build


----------



## ransagy (Jan 6, 2012)

It does, and your version fixes the issue. Is this a test build i missed somewhere? I looked in the test forum.

Either way, This certainly shows OpenCL.
"Supported Version: Full"
"Supported profile: OpenCL v1.1 AMD-APP(831.4)"


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 6, 2012)

nope, just fixed the problem. changes will be included in next release. thanks for reporting this

the underlying issue is that for some reason amd calls their opencl device by the gpu codename.
codenames are not meant for public so this is bad already. next they call their mobile gpus the same as the desktop gpu in opencl. technically this is true, because it's the same silicon, but at other occasions amd uses separate marketing names for their mobile gpus.

gpuz needs some special case handling to account for this


----------



## ransagy (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting. I'll lookout for a new version and will rest assured OpenCL is enabled now 

Thanks for the very, very fast replies and a very useful application.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 6, 2012)

just have same problem on the antilles 
Geeks 3d GPU Caps Viewer reports as Cayman and enabled OpenCL
and no openCL in GPU-Z







thx


----------



## ransagy (Jan 6, 2012)

And the build posted here doesn't work for you? (If it doesn't, I guess it was made only to test that specific gpu codename)

I guess the next version will be made to detect these special cases, as said.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 6, 2012)

ransagy said:


> And the build posted here doesn't work for you? (If it doesn't, I guess it was made only to test that specific gpu codename)
> 
> I guess the next version will be made to detect these special cases, as said.



tried it , same as 0.5.7 from build nr. but not shown


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 7, 2012)

check the attached build for antilles please


----------



## ransagy (Jan 7, 2012)

In any case it matters, That build also retains the proper detection for mine.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 7, 2012)

OpenCL is not getting detected for my HD6230 either (AMD Fusion E-450).

DirectCompute 5.0 is detected but not OpenCL even though i've installed the runtime thingie with the drivers. Catalyst 11.12.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 8, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> OpenCL is not getting detected for my HD6230 either (AMD Fusion E-450).
> 
> DirectCompute 5.0 is detected but not OpenCL even though i've installed the runtime thingie with the drivers. Catalyst 11.12.



please post a gpuz and gpu caps viewer screenshot


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 8, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> check the attached build for antilles please



Hi W1zzard,






works !

maybe you could also show the version used in the ballon tips ?


thx


----------



## ONH (Jan 13, 2012)

Hallo W1zzard

Same problem here with 2 GPUs.

The First 1 is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
 where the Opencl Device name is "BeaverCreek", according to clinfo.exe.
And the second one is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
 where the Opencl Device name is "Loveland", according to clinfo.exe.

thanx


----------

